# How did you pick a name for your fursona?



## DexinHeart (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm trying to pick a good name for my fursona, but I just can't decide what to do. Originally I was just going to name them Shai cause they are technically going to be me, but I don't know if I want to do that anymore. I have a tendency to overthink things but at the same time I don't want it to be totally random... So yeah just wondering how you guys did.


----------



## lyar (Sep 20, 2016)

It really is simple to just name your fursona after your account name in some way. Its not like you need a crazy name for your character, right?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

I picked mine because I love the Japanese people and culture. And Okami is wolf in Japanese. Okami No Heishi is a wolf soldier. Which I was once upon a time.


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 20, 2016)

lyar said:


> It really is simple to just name your fursona after your account name in some way. Its not like you need a crazy name for your character, right?



I don't necessarily want it to be a crazy wierd name, I just kind of want it to be unique and cool :/ but I guess Shay is kind of cool I guess.


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I picked mine because I love the Japanese people and culture. And Okami is wolf in Japanese. Okami No Heishi is a wolf soldier. Which I was once upon a time.



That's really cool ^_^


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Sep 20, 2016)

Literally because it was one of the first things that came into my head and wanted it to sound cool


----------



## Somnium (Sep 20, 2016)

I chose this one because I daydream a lot


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 20, 2016)

Fliegen

Just "fly" in Deutsch

Uncreative I know


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 20, 2016)

I picked the first option. I don't really consider my fursona to be me, just a representation of me.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm a big fan of the mythology of Prometheus.
American natives has a similar story about a fox stealing fire.
I'm also big on symbolism.
So Prometheus Fox was made.

Blue because it's the color the hottest stars are.
And the triangle because that's the classic alchemical symbol for fire.


----------



## Secret170193 (Sep 20, 2016)

Secret was born mostly by accident. When I was very young, about 13, I started joining forums that matched my interest, mostly with books and since so many of the books I read involved animals a lot of the other members would have their own fursona. Since my username was always Secret, she became mine and grew with me ^^


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 20, 2016)

My 'sona, Axis, is a deer.

A Chital deer.

In the west, Chital deer are known as Axis deer.

_I'm so creative, aren't I?_


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Sep 20, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> My 'sona, Axis, is a deer.
> 
> A Chital deer.
> 
> ...


Better than naming a skunk Tesla and then having nothing to do with electricity.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 20, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Better than naming a skunk Tesla and then having nothing to do with electricity.


I dunno about that. Sounds like coming up with your name took at least a minute longer than it took to come up with my name. haha


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Sep 20, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I dunno about that. Sounds like coming up with your name took at least a minute longer than it took to come up with my name. haha


You are right in saying it was a little harder to come up with, but i can't help but be a little jealous of how easy it seemed you came up with yours XD Few would know about the origins of Chital/Axis deer as you do, I didn't, so to the normal fuzzies here, it would seem you put a lot of thought into it


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 20, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Few would know about the origins of Chital/Axis deer as you do


Oh, I had no idea they existed up until a couple months ago, when I became a furry. I immediately knew I wanted my 'sona to be a deer, so I googled a list of common deer breeds and eventually found Chitals.

It's funny, I really only chose that breed because of their back spots.






GAAAH, THOSE BACK SPOTS!


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Sep 20, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Oh, I had no idea they existed up until a couple months ago, when I became a furry. I immediately knew I wanted my 'sona to be a deer, so I googled a list of common deer breeds and eventually found Chitals.
> 
> It's funny, I really only chose that breed because of their back spots.
> 
> ...


Oooooh I think I've seen these deer before, at one of my Zoos, they're so adorable, and yes, those freaking back spots xD 

It's funny cos with me, once I did choose the name Tesla, I got intrigued and researched a lot of Nikola Tesla's inventions, so many possibilities


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Sep 21, 2016)

this is easy...it doesn't have a name. problem solved!


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 21, 2016)

Named my fursona Mr. Kuiper because I wanted something space related and the Kuiper belt happened to be the first thing to come to mind.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 21, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Named my fursona Mr. Kuiper because I wanted something space related and the Kuiper belt happened to be the first thing to come to mind.


Wait, but he's an Alien named after a region in the Sol system. Coincidence or does he live IN the solar system???


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 21, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Wait, but he's an Alien named after a region in the Sol system. Coincidence or does he live IN the solar system???


Born and raised on earth somewhere in Canada, immigrated back to what would be his ancestral homeworld in the Andromeda somewhere around 2060.


----------



## Mobius (Sep 21, 2016)

The main theme behind my fursona is that he's generic. I was going to choose "Joe" or "Moe", but historical mathematicians was a pretty cool naming scheme as well. Thus, I chose the name _Mobius_.


----------



## Synthex (Sep 21, 2016)

Mine was based on an alternate gamertag I used. Synthex is honestly just short for Synthetic Ecstasy. I took the gamer tag from the song Frozen by Celldweller..... I just really liked the line.

It also fits because Synthex is an artificially made being, and so am I sorta. Test tube babies ftw.


----------



## OtterPriest (Sep 21, 2016)

Mine was named because teenage me wanted to be a priest, weirdly enough...


----------



## feaxxae (Sep 21, 2016)

I needed a name so I started brainstorming, after 10 minutes of thinking I came with the name Feaxxae, and I like the name


----------



## Crittenz (Sep 21, 2016)

Crittenz was actually chosen for me. My real name is Britteny, but I spell it differently from every other Britteny. So when my friends would try to put my name in a text message with T-mobil's old T9 (Predictive text) setting it would come up Crittenz and my friends being the lazy people they are just said. "Your name is now Crittenz" XD 

Tesla Nova Star is my second Sona. She's a demon and I wanted a name that fit the personality. When I came up with it. I thought of tesla coils and a star gone supernova. Both beautiful, powerful, and lethal. <3

My newest Sona is  Sergal named Kava Makashi. Kava I picked at random from a name generator cause it sounded nice and Makashi doesn't mean anything but it suits Kava. My mate came up with Makashi off the top of his head though a google search says the word has something to do with light sabers. Not anything intentional  just "I liked it" 

Another Sona is a black spirit wolf. Her name is Airyn Neoma. Airyn I got from a fan -fiction I read and I fell in love with the spelling of the name. Neoma is native american for Moon and I thought it fitting for a wolf. 

There are all sorts of ways to come up with Sona names. If you're stuck try a random name generator. fantasynamegenerators.com: Fursona name generator <--- I got Kava from this one. http://www.rinkworks.com/namegen/ Rinkworks has a looot of name suggestions cause they usually combine certain consonants and vowel sounds. I like their Japanese sounding names the best. 




> Mine was based on an alternate gamertag I used. Synthex is honestly just short for Synthetic Ecstasy. I took the gamer tag from the song Frozen by Celldweller..... I just really liked the line.
> 
> It also fits because Synthex is an artificially made being, and so am I sorta. Test tube babies ftw.



I really like that song and you're right the name suits.


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Sep 21, 2016)

It was just a name that stuck with me I had wanted a variation of Kurando thus Kurrundo was born. However my spirit animal has always been a kitsune it just took me a very long time to figure her out. A ascended nine-tailed fox, who was blessed by the moon God Tsukiyomi to have light gold fur. Or at least that's what I had written down about her in 2008. I keep journals since I cannot draw my fursona as I see her. So I have to use the closest reference I have to what her color and initial body shape should be.


----------



## Piccolora (Sep 21, 2016)

Tinn's (arctic fox) name was chosen because the name Tin is cute but add an extra 'n' to the end to make it look cool. Sirus (jackal) is Egyptian and so Sirus sounded cool for him. Kydex (dutch angel dragon) is named after the thermoplastic. Thermoplastics need high heat to mold them into something new and better. Kydex needs lots of love and TLC to make it into a better individual.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Well...I like the name Aaron and my fur is white so...


----------



## Jarren (Sep 21, 2016)

The name Jarren kept showing up in a D&D game I was in. He was always this rather nondescript historical figure in the world who seemed to have been responsible for a lot of significant events, often without meaning it. I asked the DM, a long time friend of mine, just who the guy was. He responded that he had no idea really, and most of the legends about him were gross exaggerations by the small folk of the world and the few veterans who had fought with him. Well, I figured I could snatch up the name and run with it. So I did.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Jarren said:


> The name Jarren kept showing up in a D&D game I was in. He was always this rather nondescript historical figure in the world who seemed to have been responsible for a lot of significant events, often without meaning it. I asked the DM, a long time friend of mine, just who the guy was. He responded that he had idea really, and most of the legends about him were gross exaggerations by the small folk of the world and the few veterans who had fought with him. Well, I figured I could snatch up the name and run with it. So I did.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

My fursona's name, Jin, was from this guy :

*Jin Kisaragi*

I played the game a looot, most of the time just choosing him (for no apparent reason) and smashing buttons like crazy LOL
The name kinda began to stick with me over time, until it finally became my fursona's name when I was around 15


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> My fursona's name, Jin, was from this guy :
> 
> *Jin Kisaragi*
> 
> ...


interesting...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 21, 2016)

Well, she's pink, and it sorta rhymes with piggy.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Well, she's pink, and it sorta rhymes with piggy.


----------



## Starbeak (Sep 21, 2016)

Mine has a special meaning to me, I didn't choose this name, it chose me. I had this dream one night that I was taking for a long journey by this celestial bird named "StarBeak" so ever since then I chose to honor his presence by putting some good ideas for his appearance. He had a few cosmetic differences like instead of purple hair he had dark blue hair covering his half-white-half light blue body, dark brown almost black talons and majestic clear-rainbow-like wings that spanned about 8 feet across. In this dream we became friends. So this dream was special to me and so was this fursona (=


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 21, 2016)

Easy enough, I used a slightly altered version of my screen name which I always use. It was now sweat off of my back


----------



## Synthex (Sep 22, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> My fursona's name, Jin, was from this guy :
> 
> *Jin Kisaragi*
> 
> ...


I HATED his stupid ice freeze thing in the first game....


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 22, 2016)

My fursona is named Echo. Originally it was something different ((which was Aella- meaning 'whirlwind', named after an Amazon in a Greek myth)), but I changed it after reading a short story where a character was named Echo. It just stuck after that, honestly, because I thought it fit my 'sona better.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 22, 2016)

Synthex said:


> I HATED his stupid ice freeze thing in the first game....


Too bad, my fursona can rain down frost moonlight to freeze peeps even worse than that LOL


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 22, 2016)

It was a random pick xD


----------



## Arck (Sep 22, 2016)

My name is Arck
That's because my favorite name is Aaron and i like books from Rick Riordan so I combined those names and poof! Here i am


----------



## Cecila Spencer (Sep 23, 2016)

How often does one encounter a woman named Spencer, first or last? As for Cecilia, well, it's just an interesting name. And, since it's decidedly feminine, it makes a good contrast with the more gender-neutral Spencer.


----------



## quivering (Sep 28, 2016)

oh boy, well, mine has gone through a couple changes, she started out as "Tabbern" or "Tab" for short because I literally was thinking about creating new tabs and I liked how it sounded (kinda like tavern).
Then I decided I thought it was weird and I asked my best friend of the time what I should rename her, and she suggested "Kasia" and "Ewa" which I both liked, so Kasia stuck for a little while (and I still have a character named that, but it's not my fursona anymore). I don't know how she came up with those but they were beautiful.
then she and i stopped being friends and I changed my fursona drastically so i figured she needed a new name, and I chose "Quiver" and i don't really remember why? I think just cause it sounded good and I was sad and upset so I was thinking it was kind of dramatic and unique at the same time.
I don't think there's anything wrong with using your name. I didn't because I don't feel attached enough to my fursona, and I would feel kind of uncomfortable naming her after myself.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 28, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Well, she's pink, and it sorta rhymes with piggy.


My mate Okami was just asking if anyone had a pig sona! Cool!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 28, 2016)

Mine came out of my head. I am always looking for new ways to spell words, and one of my favorite things ever are butterflies. I've used it as my name on many different occasions. This is not the name for my sona, as she is still a work in progress, but one day I know I will find her a name.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 17, 2016)

To each their own. My fursona's name is my legal name, as I don't see any reason why I should hide behind an alias.


----------



## lohfrum (Oct 23, 2016)

Hehehe, my method isn't up there. I just chose ransom syllables that roll off the tongue. It works well most of the time. <3
Lohfrum Faleign
Silstran Yogroh
Olahnus
Kaveq
Ky'trasha
Tomoa
Yahru
Rubar etc, etc.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm Sergei

I'm not gay but I can't my other account

*So Sergei Sóhomo was born*


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 23, 2016)

My fursona's name is Danni Taw.
I just took my middle name and gave it a weird spelling: Daniel is now Danni.
and Taw was taken from the Welsh word for quiet: tawel.


----------



## KitSly (Oct 28, 2016)

My Fox sona's name, Kit Sly, came from the fact that foxes are generally sly and cunning, while their babies are refered to as Kit's.

My Komodo Dragon/Blue Iguana scalesona's name, Ziel Zorix, came from a long debunked fantasy series I was writing.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 28, 2016)

I used my own name but also thought of naming him Ryo or Leo.


----------



## kemo_the_kitty (Oct 30, 2016)

Mine isn't that hard XD The name of my fursona is Kemo, it comes from the japanese word of beast Kemono but I find it kinda meaningful for me idk


----------



## Generalguy64 (Oct 30, 2016)

Fresh was a nickname in high school. Used it for him.


----------



## Epistates (Nov 2, 2016)

I was inclined to name my cast of characters after Mediterranean tongues, because I was intrigued by the cultures to this very day. For instance, the leopard devil "Eirenes" is Greek for "Peaceful, Amiable", as mythology dictates' ones' _destiny forever_, thus he is a peacemaker. _Inheriting _Sitri the love devil's virtues, he walks in the footsteps of his father even if he changes psychologically little by little. I use him in stories to teach people about the traditions of a gentleman before it become a movement thousands of years later.


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Nov 3, 2016)

I like ravens. The character is named after the bird, not the female name.


----------



## MrPhox (Nov 3, 2016)

It can me Mr.phox or Jerrin Phox.

Well Mr.Phox because Mr.Fox is someone else and I did not want to be confuse with him ^^ So I use Phox (like Delphox) from Pokémon ^^

Jerrin is a young fox from a furry comics call "Wild Frontier" wild-frontier.com: Wild Frontier: Home

So Jerrin Phox is my fursona name ^^


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 3, 2016)

The adoptable was labeled as a "terrorbird" by the artist and "toucan" in the picture. After adopting him and paying for a ref sheet, I cropped out the head to use as an avatar but for some reason it kept giving me errors. Saved it as "Touca" first, but kept saving it as different filenames which at the time were gibberish (toucaleen, toucapeen, toucateen). Finally when it came time to name him I switched it "tuca" and "keen", since that was the first file that saved and uploaded successfully.


----------



## Rant (Nov 3, 2016)

Many years before I even knew what furry was, I made my dragon and for a while it was nameless. I found a language translator and after screwing around for hours I found the Egyptian word for Thunderstorms, Al' De'Natch and it's dropped down to Aldinatch. :3


----------

